# RTX Broadcast engine



## snu-snu (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi,

I was reading that NVIDIA's RTX  Broadcast Engine ( https://developer.nvidia.com/rtx-broadcast-engine ) is now available for some as early access, and looks like OBSProject is one of the selected partners.

I wonder when can we expect this feature to be available for testing/using or is it in already and I overslept it? :)

Thanks!


----------

